# FET cost Question



## agora (Nov 15, 2006)

Hi

We won't be trying FET for a few years yet but just wanted to get an idea how much a private cycle will cost.  We previously had a private IVF cycle  (followed by a successful NHS cycle) and I'm hoping this will be cheaper as the main reason we have to wait is financial.

We're with Glasgow Royal but would be interested in hearing from other places too.

Thanks

Agora x


----------



## ginger07 (Mar 29, 2008)

Hi Hons

Congratulations on the birth of your DD.  In answer to your question, my sister is starting FET in the next week or so, and it is costing around £1,000 (exclusive of the drugs, which I think add about another £100 or so). The fees where put up a few months ago.  But in saying that, that is NHS private as opposed to going completely private.  But I'm sure someone will be along soon to let you know how much it is if that is the route you where hoping to take.


----------



## ~Sapphire~ (Apr 14, 2008)

Hi Agora,

When I have FET the basic cycle was £1,200 plus drugs.  We paid an extra £800 to take our frozen embies to blastocyst.  Sorry can't remember how much drugs were but not hugely expensive. Hope that helps.

Good luck with everything.

S x


----------



## agora (Nov 15, 2006)

Thanks, yikes, more than I'd hoped but I guess I was being optimistic hoping for hundreds instead of being in the thousand region.  Fortunately it was a natural cycle that worked last time so drugs shouldn't be an issue.

Guess we should start saving a bit towards it when I go back to work.

Is there still a waiting list for private NHS treatment?


----------



## becca (Jul 7, 2002)

hi ya i paid £900 for mine but that was a few yrs back.

xx


----------



## ginger07 (Mar 29, 2008)

Hiya Hons

Can't see there being too much of a waiting list if any for FET, so fingers crossed that when you do decide the time is right, you should be able to start almost asap.


----------



## agora (Nov 15, 2006)

Hi thanks

That makes sense, most of the "hard work" is done so FET itself is a relatively quick procedure.

I'll contact the clinic when we decide to start again.


----------



## mindy1403 (Sep 13, 2008)

Hi

I have had FET at both Glasgow Royal and the GCRM and they were both £550 - natural cycles but at the GCRM I had a half shot of HCG which they provided free of charge.

Hope this helps.  

Mindy

PS There was a waiting time at the Royal as I HAD to see the Dr privately (at a cost of £195) even though I was going straight from NHS to private and that appt took 2 months to get and then when I phoned to book treatment they told me that they were too busy that month and to phone the next month.  Not sure about the waiting times for appts at the GCRM now as it is getting busier but they told me that they would never refuse you treatment no matter how busy they were.  

Good luck


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

I had FET last mon th and it was £955 for a natural cycle.


----------



## agora (Nov 15, 2006)

hi

Thanks for your replies  

Mindy, that's interesting and good to know Glasgow prices.  I'm not totally surprised GRI have a waiting list but 3 months is manageable, as long as it's not 1-2 years.  I couldn't cope with that kind of wait again.  I'm hopefully fairly straightforward as I've had a FET that worked so they would presumably follow the same protocol, so hopefully no doctor appointment.  If the waiting time is unacceptable I will consider moving our embryos to GCRM as I've only heard good things.

Thanks again x


----------



## Scots Fi (Mar 24, 2007)

Hi

We had our treatment at the Glasgow Nuffield.  Our wee boy was born following a natural FET and we are thinking of trying again later this year.  I spoke to them today and their waiting list is pretty negligible and the cost has remained the same since July 2007 at £475  

Hope this helps.

Fiona
x


----------



## agora (Nov 15, 2006)

Thanks.  I'm glad you posted, for some stupid reason I had it in my head that Glasgow prices are in the £1000 region, although I see I replied to the poster who gave me GRI prices  

I wouldn't mind going back to the Nuffield or GCRM but I suspect it'll be a hassle moving our embryos from GRI so probably easier to stay put.  Good to know it'll be in the £500ish region.  More manageable than £1000+

Agora x


----------

